# Uhh Dispatch, need a 2nd unit, my medic is injured



## MJordan2121 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, my wonderful partner and I were dispatched to a call last night for a possible CVA and we had a nice, quick two-minute response time. When we get on scene, the pt's door is locked and we cannot access her apartment and she is not responding nor answering her door. FD was in route with a door spreader.  My partner decides to go around and check the bedroom window and begins to try to move it up and instead something else happened, his arm went right through the window and all I heard was "oh sh*t". He walks around the corner with a venous bleed to the forearm and his arm and uniform are both covered in his blood. Still awaiting access to our pt, I realized that I now had TWO patients, one inside home unresponsive, face down on floor and my medic with an active bleed to the forearm with a nice 4" lac. So I grab some ABD pads and 4x4s and apply pressure, elevate and immediately call for a second unit. Fire arrived and I asked one to help out with my partner with his bleed and get him all bandaged up while me and another fireman go inside to tend to our pt. Well, this lady was face down on floor with BP of 166/58, 80, 14 resp, CBG was 29, Diabetic!! Great, I'm a basic with limited capabilities. Knowing my partner was getting bandaged up, I got everything ready for him, Vitals, O2, hooked up the monitor and had a strip ready for him to interpret, had IV bag ready and D50 ready for him to push. Pt seemed to think she was having a stroke, so I checked for the signs (smile, talk, hold arms out, etc) and did not note any deficicies. He came in about 4 minutes later, he got the IV and pushed the D50 and her CBG jolted up to 252. Pt ended up refusing with other unit and my partner ended up with 4 stitches and an incident report for us to complete....lol...on top of that, looked like a crime scene with all the blood that was near her apartment. Just had to share our crazy night with you guys.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Jun 13, 2009)

This is one of my greatest fears as a newbie, well besides crashing the ambulance...is I get hurt and my partner has to tend to me and the pt.  There has already been a couple instances where I almost took a bad step off a porch when backing up a pt on a stretcher:wacko:


----------

